# Bathroom Facet Spray



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I do not know about everyone elses TT but our bathroom facet was driving us crazy. The spray was so bad that is always got everthing soaking wet. Found a quick and inexpensive solution.

I purhased one of those kitchen nozzles that can spray/stream and rotate 360 degrees. I use this one (I bought a white one to match) in the kitchen and moved the kitchen nozzle to the bathroom. I noticed that the bathroom nozzle was simply a piece of plastic with the holes drilled in it. This mod did not even require any tools and all nozzle thread sizes are the same. The kitchen nozzle works much better because it has a fine screen in it vs holes drilled in plastic.

No more wet bathroom unless the kids forget to turn off the water.









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had the problem with the bathroom sink spraying all over.
So I just remove the airator now I have a full stream no more spraying all over.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wonder if a person put another screen in there if it would help? Anyone try it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've tolerated ours, I keep thinking about putting in a new faucet but so far its not been high on my mod list. But I do dislike the spray function other than it probably saves water.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah we get "the spay" too







I'm eventually going to replace the faucet with a goose neck bar faucet anyway, so we tolerate it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I went to the plumbing supply house and bought a regular faucet aerator. It threaded right on there and works very nicely. I also put one on the kitchen faucet.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Another future mod!


----------

